# Naruto 668 Discussion Thread



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2014)

Predict away guys and gals.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Deadway (Mar 5, 2014)

*Naruto 668 Prediction
Red Beast*

Minato: Wait, you don't mean...
Kakashi: Gai hold on a second, there's no need
Gai: No need? The fourth can't fight, that leaves me.
Lee: But Gai sensei...you--
Gai: Sorry Lee, there's no other choice...besides, theres no other opponent I would rather use this on.
Kakashi: If you're serious about this, then allow me to say one last thing.
Gai:...
Kakashi: Thank you, for sticking by me in every situation, for being my best friend.
_Gai nearly sheds a tear_
Gai: Rivals till the end.
_Lee starts crying_
Lee: Gai-sensei...
Gai: I failed to protect one of my students, I won't fail this time, stand back, even I don't know what will happen.
Lee: GAI SENSEI
Gai: Consider this your last lesson Lee!
Gai: HACHIMON TONKOU! SEVENTH GATE!
Madara: Blue steam again?
Gai: You wanted to see red mist, right?
Madara: ! you wouldn't...
_Gai puts his arms in the X formation_
Madara: *He's building enormous amount of  chakra, is he serious?*
Gai: HACHIMON TONKOU! EIGHTH GATE!
_Huge blast of vapor steam comes out and blows Kakashi, Gaara, Minato and Lee away_
Kakashi: It's blinding! I can't see...
Minato: So much chakra..
Gaara: It burns...like heat..
Madara: I've seen this only once in my lifetime, it was brief but memorable.
_The red steam fades down and you can see Gai._
Lee: !??
Minato: he looks like...
The surrounding around Gai calms down, as if nothing had happened.
_Gai's skin is normal and his eyes are closed, but two strands of hair are sticking up, like sage horns_
Madara: Well, ready when you are.
_Gai looks up and opens his eyes, they're pitch black_
Madara: ?
_Madara suddenly is blasted and sent flying into the rocks_
_Gai's hand is up_
Madara: ...I see..he used an open air palm strike at such speed that it created a shockwave...
perhaps I shouldn't take this lightly.
Kakashi; So fast, I didn't even notice it...
Lee: Amazing..
Gai: I see everything, and I feel...nothing.
_Panel shows Gai behind Madara with Madara looking shocked_
Madara: !?? What, I didn't even--
_Gai goes for a punch but Madara creates a black sphere shield behind him_
_Gai punches the black sphere bubble shield and Madara is sent flying_
Madara: *That red steam is protecting him from my spheres...*
Gai: ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!
_Red steam starts to boil out faster_
Madara: Blue steam is created by your sweat, red steam is created by your blood, and you're running low.
Gai: Then I'll end this quickly!
_Gai gets ready to leap at Madara_
_Madara implants his staff in the ground and the spheres all launch towards Gai's location_
Madara: *If I can't use them for defense, I'll  use them for offense.*
_Gai casually sidesteps all of them while running towards Madara_
Madara: !? He's too fast--
_Gai rushes into Madara and kicks him up in the air all while disarming him from the staff_
_Gai appears directly behind Madara and grabs a hold of him and aims him directly at the earth._
Madara: *Shit..this is bad.*
Lee: Is Gai sensei using hidden lotus?
Kakashi: No...this is...
Last panel shows Gai and Madara spinning rapidly to earth while the red steam creates a dragon avatar
Kakashi/Gai: Midnight Dragon!
*Chapter End.*


----------



## Mako (Mar 5, 2014)

Gai doesn't die next chapter.
Instead, we get some flashbacks.
Cliffhanger
The end.

Typical Naruto chapter nowadays.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Mar 5, 2014)

I predict red beast. 

Pray for gods, don't let BS to ruin Gai's closure.


----------



## RBL (Mar 5, 2014)

I predict gai going eight gates
I predict I'm going to cry.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 5, 2014)

^
For once, you are right!
(unless Kishi gets enough fan mail begging Gai to not go and is then pressured by the editors and staff)

Finally some action.

Something actually happens beyond explanations like 667.

Gai goes 8 gates FINALLY and Naruto and Sasuke open their eyes, OR Naruto meets with the 2 and 7 tails.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

Red Beast vs RS Madara
Taka Conflict


----------



## vered (Mar 5, 2014)

8th gate Gai vs Madara and Naruto/Sasuke scenes.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 5, 2014)

i cant wait to find out who spiral zetsu is, MAN!!!


----------



## Uzumaki Rinnegan (Mar 5, 2014)

Mako said:


> Gai doesn't die next chapter.
> Instead, we get some flashbacks.
> Cliffhanger
> The end.
> ...


I think you're forgetting that they're still only chapters. Naruto, and like most other mangas, are meant to be read in a bulk. You can't expect something to happen in every chapter.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe we'll see something about Guy prepared to use the final gate,something about Sasuke and maybe something about the mysterious old man that Naruto should encounter or has already encounter in the after life.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 5, 2014)

More Gai/ Team Gai.

But I'd also really like to know what the rest of the Alliance are doing


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 5, 2014)

predict: 3rd Rikudou.....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 5, 2014)

That Rikudou Sennin preview happens 

Naruto meets him.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 5, 2014)

I really hope so.
I'm so curious to see what he will say to Naruto and how Naruto will be after that then I don't even care what power will have Sasuke or what happens with Madara and Guy...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 5, 2014)

i predict all the damage gai does will result in madara losing an arm....just an arm.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 5, 2014)

i predict gai gonna die. 


































only to be revived in the end by rinne tensei after this war.ck


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 5, 2014)

Prediction:

Gai has flashbacks with his teacher who taught him the gates. His teacher turns out to be that chuby mystery guy who was Minato's teammate and one of Jiraiya's pupils.
His teacher showed him how to open the initial 5 gates, the rest Gai had to figure out himself.
Gai opens the 8th gate of Death located in the heart and his whole body gets surrounded by a redish aura made out of his own blood.
The 8th Gates energy flow is so intense that it destroys Gai's heart but the gate keeps Gai alive as long as its active. In this state Gai can use all of his body's energy in a single burst.

Gai charges all of his energy into a single unseen attack. 
Madara gets cocky and says he wants to test Rikudou's power by tanking Gai's next attack head on.
Gai smilles back at Lee and the others and prepares some seals.
A huge dragon bigger then a Bijuu made out of brith light appears arround Gai.The Midnight Dragon!
The technique is much more faster then Hirudora and hits Madara straight on before his black chakra balls could deffend him. 
The shockwave that follows can be felt on the whole battlefield.
At the end of the chapter Madara releasses Limbo


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2014)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 668 Prediction
> Red Beast*
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty good, as usual...


----------



## eurier (Mar 5, 2014)

Tenten is gonna get that fan, mix up all the chakra elements and produce black goo attacks. Then with a team attack they will seal, temporarily, Madara in the gourd. 

But that will take some chapters cause Gai has to die first.


----------



## SenjuDNA (Mar 5, 2014)

Quite honestly expecting a sap fest, then Madara complimenting the 8th and probably mentioning the person who used it before, and then finally he lol's at it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 6, 2014)

*Chapter 668 Prediction*:  The Red Beast of Konoha

Time for Gai to go wild.   But Lee isn't going to stand there silent.


----------



## Ababu (Mar 6, 2014)

I want a couple of Gai centric chapter's,,, and then he dies in a blaze of glory taking down kakashi with him.... it's about time that the new-generation steps up without the old generation saving their asses all the time.... 

and I want Rikudo


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 6, 2014)

eurier said:


> Tenten is gonna get that fan, mix up all the chakra elements and produce black goo attacks. Then with a team attack they will seal, temporarily, Madara in the gourd.
> 
> But that will take some chapters cause Gai has to die first.



What in the world is this black goo that you have been talking about?


----------



## Datakim (Mar 6, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> What in the world is this black goo that you have been talking about?



Its what Madaras large staff and his huge black balls are made of. Tenten will get those too.


----------



## Tristan Hatake (Mar 6, 2014)

Very good prediction. Makes me want to read it now even more than before. I think Gai won't have black eyes but burning red eyes aside from that he will go 8 gates next chapter.


----------



## Tristan Hatake (Mar 6, 2014)

*KABUTO!!!!!!!!!!!*

I knew that the mystery foot man was kabuto and I find that Kishimoto is now trying to make Kabuto a good character in the since of his alignment as a good guy which I find strange not bad but strange. Also Sasuke and Naruto will wake up and become bigger badasses than before and precede to wail on Madara only to have their efforts be in vain because Madara won't be defeated so easily. Gai will die by going 8 gates cannot wait for that!!!!!!!! Tenten and Lee will be the last remaining Team Gai members unless Lee goes 8 gates to which would be kinda weird and because I really don't want all of team Gai to die. Neji: check, Gai: soon,  Tenten: Maybe, Lee: Maybe that would suck. I also think these people will die before its all over. --> Kakashi , Gai, Minato again, Sakura maybe, Lee, Gaara maybe, Tsunade, Madara, Sasuke when he fights naruto for the title of Leader of the Shinobi alliance because after the war we all know that the Shinobi world will realign itself together and form a super shinobi world where all villages are united. Maybe some side characters as well.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 6, 2014)

8th Gate Gai getting his ass kicked in short order and Sasuke and Naruto staring to wake up I guess.


----------



## Sage (Mar 7, 2014)

TenTen dynamic entry, prepares to solo Mads.


----------



## lain2501 (Mar 8, 2014)

prediction!


----------



## Klue (Mar 8, 2014)

TenTen is destine to seal Madara. None shall ever lawl her name again.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 8, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> prediction!



I just noticed Kishi gave Neji splinter titties...


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> TenTen is destine to seal Madara. None shall ever lawl her name again.



tenten = 10/10


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 8, 2014)

Does anyone remember when we got that Gai preview?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> prediction!


----------



## Prinz Porno (Mar 8, 2014)

My prediction for the next chapter, we will probably see a flashback of Gai challanging Kakashi again but this time he will win because he will use the gates for the first time to overpower Kakashi. Than at this point Kakashi will accept Gai as his rival. 

At the end of the chapter we will see Gai finally open the last gate and is ready to attack Madara. Cliffhanger is coming >_<


----------



## Jad (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah, we might get a tone of Gai flash backs, which is always a nice goody.

Flashbacks I can bear.

Gai's sensei incoming?

Man I am going to have mixed emotions next chapter.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 8, 2014)

Jad said:


> Yeah, we might get a tone of Gai flash backs, which is always a nice goody.
> 
> Flashbacks I can bear.
> 
> ...



I must repost it:


----------



## Dade (Mar 8, 2014)

*Rock Lee - To Surpass Mighty Guy*

I always had this feeling that tsunade gave Lee a gift when she performed surgery on him.

I think she placed a piece of Katsuyu in Lee, and this was to help him if he'd ever pushed his body to far, or was unable to protect himself after opening up the gates (just like when he fought Garra).

In short, I believe the only way Lee can surpass Guy is to be able to open up the 8 gates and survive. 

How it plays out:

Tsunade will telepathically communicate with the katsuyu that is in Lee (Sakura will be in on the conversion but jut listening); Lee will be told by Tsunade that the katsuyu that is in him, is there to help his body maintain opening the gates; but tsunade tells lee that it's a gamble and she doesn't no what will really happen (you might die...manga/anime tension build up).

Lee will go all out, and start to unload on Madara (Kabuto & co will help out too) ... Then Lee will run out of gas, and then Naruto, & Sasuke will step in to save the day.


(I don't think Guy will enter the final 8 gate, he will witness his student opening the 8th inner gate... And that outcome will make Guy the happiest of them all)


----------



## lain2501 (Mar 8, 2014)

Well I hope, I HOPE we are not gonna get 12 pages of flashback then 3 pages on how to explain 8th gate then when he is about to land the blow chapter ends, I HOPE ho dear I HOPE


----------



## eurytus (Mar 8, 2014)

don't think anyone is dying. Gai and Lee will get their spotlight, then they will get saved.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 8, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> Well I hope, I HOPE we are not gonna get 12 pages of flashback then 3 pages on how to explain 8th gate then when he is about to land the blow chapter ends, I HOPE ho dear I HOPE



That is seriously so possible


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 8, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> Well I hope, I HOPE we are not gonna get 12 pages of flashback then 3 pages on how to explain 8th gate then when he is about to land the blow chapter ends, I HOPE ho dear I HOPE



Yup this is exactly what will happen. And it will be a completely noncontributing flashback too just for good measure.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 8, 2014)

Gai flashbacks have the potential to be interesting, but they are far more likely to be atrocious because Kishi seems pretty disinterested in giving Gai a background beyond being Kakashi's rival. 

Any Gai flashback would probably default back to a Rin-related one.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 8, 2014)

Inb4 Gai was Rin's hopeless admirer.


----------



## navy (Mar 8, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Inb4 Gai was Rin's hopeless admirer.



....




This is something Kishi would do.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 8, 2014)

Ewwww NO! Enough Rin forever!


----------



## Revolution (Mar 9, 2014)

No time for Rin this chapter.  Gai, Naruto, and Sasuke parts though.  Madara is wounded and Tenten tears shit up


----------



## Rosi (Mar 9, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Inb4 Gai was Rin's hopeless admirer.





Kishi, pls.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 9, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Inb4 Gai was Rin's hopeless admirer.



"MIDNIGHT RINoceros!"


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2014)

God, no. No Gai flashbacks, please.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 9, 2014)

Gai was Rock lee's Rin LOL


----------



## Jad (Mar 9, 2014)

This week I am definitely not reading the spoilers - just want to be purely entertained by the manga.

And yes, Gai spoilers may be a-hoy. But I hope Team Gai (Minato, Gaara, Kakashi, Lee and Tenten) formulate one more plan. I want to hold off from going 8th Gate just a bit longer. I just - I just want to see more. Extend the Gai and Lee chapters as much as you can Kishi. AS MUCH AS YOU CAN!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2014)

No more flashbacks. I want this arc wrapped up, now.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 9, 2014)

Just have Naruto and Sasuke wake up. We all know those are the only 2 who will be capable of doing anything against Madara. This other shit is just pointless drivel.


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2014)

Gunners said:


> No more flashbacks. I want this arc wrapped up, now.




I want Sasuke to wake up now. 


Can't wait to sig you.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 9, 2014)

Lee --> Sakura
Gai --> Rin

It all makes sense


----------



## handsock (Mar 9, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> Gai was Rock lee's Rin LOL



Imagine an evil Rock Lee with Hashirama/zetsu body.

Dat 7th Gate Konoha Mokuton Whirlwind.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 9, 2014)

Jad said:


> This week I am definitely not reading the spoilers - just want to be purely entertained by the manga.
> 
> And yes, Gai spoilers may be a-hoy. But I hope Team Gai (Minato, Gaara, Kakashi, Lee and Tenten) formulate one more plan. I want to hold off from going 8th Gate just a bit longer. I just - I just want to see more. Extend the Gai and Lee chapters as much as you can Kishi. AS MUCH AS YOU CAN!



Let's hope minato teach kakashi hiraishin seals or tell him how to utilize his kunai.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 9, 2014)

8 gate or that rikudou sennin in preview.

 bring something good kishi


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 9, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Just have Naruto and Sasuke wake up. We all know those are the only 2 who will be capable of doing anything against Madara. This other shit is just pointless drivel.


yeah, thats why i find it such a waste... if Kishi kill Gai only for the sake of using the gates -.-


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 9, 2014)

blah blah blah and Q.Q  for next 5 chapters. all bcuz gai fucking died


----------



## Klue (Mar 9, 2014)

Gai must fight, to give Sasuke time to master the Rinnegan. EMS was mastered instantly, but Rinnegan is on another plane entirely.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2014)

Without Obito in the battlefield Madara can now use Rinbo Hengoku, might as well use it to fight 8th Gate Gai. Maybe Gai while fighting will see a flaw in that jutsu and before dying will share with the rest so that Naruto and Sasuke exploit Rinbo Hengoku's weak spot.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 9, 2014)

Please kishi give kakashi a new jutsu or power up before the manga ends.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Gai must fight, to give Sasuke time to master the Rinnegan. EMS was mastered instantly, but Rinnegan is *on another plane entirely.*



Yeah he will wake up with it full mastered


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 9, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, thats why i find it such a waste... if Kishi kill Gai only for the sake of using the gates -.-



It will be even more pathetic if he uses them and lives though.

When you hype a suicide jutsu for 600 chapters, you damn well better use it and have the user die when you do.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It will be even more pathetic if he uses them and lives though.
> 
> When you hype a suicide jutsu for 600 chapters, you damn well better use it and have the user die when you do.



One chapter Spiral zetsu said bijuu extraction kill, no exception, then next chapter, Kurama said resealing kyuubi would save Naruto. If Kishi shamelessly hypes a character death, usually it won't happen.


----------



## hokage94 (Mar 10, 2014)

Mako said:


> Gai doesn't die next chapter.
> Instead, we get some flashbacks.
> Cliffhanger
> The end.
> ...



All in like 12 pages.


----------



## Imperii (Mar 10, 2014)

I predict that Lee will be the one to use the Eighth Gate. He will die in order to save, among other people, Sakura. This will fulfill his promise to her.

 (To Sakura) "Sakura, please go out with me! I'll protect you with my life!" Chapter 36, Page 16

I also argue that it makes much more thematic sense for Lee to be the one to showcase the Eight Gate as it is in keeping with the theme of the New Generation surpassing the old.




PikaCheeka said:


> It will be even more pathetic if he uses them and lives though.
> 
> When you hype a suicide jutsu for 600 chapters, you damn well better use it and have the user die when you do.



Quoting for truth. If anyone survives the Eight Gate, I will be fucking disgusted. Repping you for this as well.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, next chapter we'll learn Lee surpassed his master and can use 8 gates without dying


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Mar 10, 2014)

Faustus said:


> Yeah, next chapter we'll learn Lee surpassed his master and can use 8 gates without dying



I won't be surprised if it happens


----------



## Garfield (Mar 10, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Please kishi give kakashi a new jutsu or power up before the manga ends.


It's inevitable. He's probably becoming next hokage. And that can't be justified unless he shows some awesome capability to come.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 10, 2014)

eurytus said:


> One chapter Spiral zetsu said bijuu extraction kill, no exception, then next chapter, Kurama said resealing kyuubi would save Naruto. If Kishi shamelessly hypes a character death, usually it won't happen.



Bad comparison. Obviously Naruto would be the special exception. 

Gai doesn't have such a plotshield though.


Unless Obito RTs him, but that's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 10, 2014)

Faustus said:


> Yeah, next chapter we'll learn Lee surpassed his master and can use 8 gates without dying



Or we'll learn Lee can open the 9th gate.. 

After all, we thought there were only 9 bijuus and nothing above sharingan.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 10, 2014)

the red beast. my body is ready. bring it.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It will be even more pathetic if he uses them and lives though.
> 
> When you hype a suicide jutsu for 600 chapters, you damn well better use it and have the user die when you do.



He'll probably die, but given how things are going, Naruto and/or sasuke reviving everyone is now expectable...

The DBZ parallel will go on till the end, and at the end there's always Shenron...


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 10, 2014)

15 Pages flashbacks + 3 pages of activating 8 Gates.

You know it's coming


----------



## Legendary Son Goku (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm soooooo..excited! D;
but pls kishi, no flasbacks and clifthangers...


----------



## polskanaruto (Mar 10, 2014)

i think as well lee will stand infront of gai and go 8 gates dont know why a feeling


----------



## Klue (Mar 10, 2014)

Faustus said:


> Yeah, next chapter we'll learn Lee surpassed his master and can use 8 gates without dying



Lee was born with the 9th Gate.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 10, 2014)

^ if there is a 9 gate then my theory will be right


----------



## eurytus (Mar 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Bad comparison. Obviously Naruto would be the special exception.
> 
> Gai doesn't have such a plotshield though.
> 
> ...



but there's no need for Kishi to remind readers bijuu extraction kills, and he did

the point is if Kishi goes out of his way to make you believe he's killing a character, it means he won't. Heck he likes to put "sasuke dies" as chapter title


----------



## Tristan Hatake (Mar 10, 2014)

Like the title suggests I just want to see if Naruto gets a new form with the yin kurama and oh yeay Sasuke's too if he gets one he probably will though. Gai will die but Ya know I saw the 8 gates coming sometime in this war. Whether it was from Gai or Lee...

hmmmm........Interesting lol inner 9th gate.......where would it be located the 8th is in the heart and the 1st is in the brain..


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 10, 2014)

I predict Kakashi will have some original jutsu that will parallel to Gai's 8th gate. Maybe Kakashi's strongest Lightning jutsu. I was thinking Kakashi could have a lightning jutsu similar to Kirin that takes advantage of natural electrical current or even something entirely different.


----------



## Klue (Mar 10, 2014)

Tristan Hatake said:


> hmmmm........Interesting lol inner 9th gate.......where would it be located the 8th is in the heart and the 1st is in the brain..



His anus, obviously.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 10, 2014)

Tristan Hatake said:


> hmmmm........Interesting lol inner 9th gate.......where would it be located the 8th is in the heart and the 1st is in the brain..



9 gate of spirit.

It uses, the youth of the spirit that the user has.

I'm not BS I have Japanese mythology for this, I made a thread.


----------



## Jad (Mar 10, 2014)

I watched a pretty cool review of the chapter on youtube. And the reviewer made a pretty slick prediction.

What happens if the Gate of Death doesn't spell the user dieing, rather the opponent he faces dies. Like those who can open the Gate of Death, for their opponent it's an automatic death. And the person who sought of made up the names for the gates called it "The Gate of Death".

It would be a pretty cool twist..............for me.


----------



## auem (Mar 10, 2014)

i am half expecting Tobirama revealing he created 8-gates taijutsu....

though i also suspect Kishi may troll us as Kakashi will stop Gai in the end....8th gate will come,but i feel Kishi will chose more dramatic moment to show it...by declaring it, Gai made it too obvious that Kakashi and co. will restrain him...


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2014)

Klue said:


> His anus, obviously.



emits brown steam


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 10, 2014)

Hopefully we get color pages soon again to see Madara's Juubi Jinchuuriki canon colors and Gai as well using the 8th Gate. Either way I think the fact that we're about to see the final Gate in this volume makes it likely that Gai will appear in this volume's cover.


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 10, 2014)

why stop at 8 or even 9 gates? why not...10?


----------



## Addy (Mar 10, 2014)

so who is lee's mother going to be when we know gai is da father?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 10, 2014)

I predict predictable chapter

8 gates
Nardo and Sauce wake up with power ups
Flashbacks


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 10, 2014)

I predict hidan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> so who is lee's mother going to be when we know gai is da father?



Rin was technically old enough when she died, and Lee is a year older than Naruto so he was born when she was alive.... 

Gai's flashback better not include her.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 10, 2014)

Mostly a Gai/Sasuke Centric chapter. Kabuto and Team Orochimaru comment on Sasuke's health. He's probably getting the elder son's eye. 
Gai goes berserk alongside   Lee,  Minato and Kakashi, they push Madara into a defensive stance, however  they can't do much more than that. Give 3 chapters and Gai will ultimately fall. As for Tenten and RS' tools, I think they  will play a role once Naruto comes back and that's going to happen many chapters from now,  by then I assume  the alliance (alongside the Edo kages)  has somehow stepped  up against  Madara with  Sasuke  as its leader, despite that, they will face defeat and MS will be initiated, that's when I picture  Naruto's entrance,  in a save the world and bring the new Dawn fashion.

Anyway, for chapter 670: Obito's plan will fail as Naruto is unable to wake up, he tries  one last gamble by asking Sakura  to transplant his eyes into Naruto's now coldless body.  Obito's farewell gift and Naruto's birthday present.
Deep in his mind, shrouded by the darkness, Naruto lies among  the ruins of  Uzushiogakure, there two mysterious figures are waiting for him.


----------



## Addy (Mar 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Rin was technically old enough when she died, and Lee is a year older than Naruto so he was born when she was alive....
> 
> Gai's flashback better not include her.



man, obito is gonna go back to the dark side again if he knows rin slept with kakashi and gai but bit him


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2014)

Gais flashback will probably revolve around trying to beat kakashi if he has one. I think that after he lost to kakashi in the chunin exams as we saw in obitos flashback he decided to learn the gates or like he did with lee someone fell sorry for him and taught him the gates.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 10, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I predict Kakashi will have some original jutsu that will parallel to Gai's 8th gate. Maybe Kakashi's strongest Lightning jutsu. I was thinking Kakashi could have a lightning jutsu similar to Kirin that takes advantage of natural electrical current or even something entirely different.



Why would Kakashi need such a jutsus. Simple Kamui mastery like i.e. Obito pre Rinnegan puts hims above 8 Gates already


----------



## Shattering (Mar 10, 2014)

I predict 8 gates doing something but nothing at the same time, rest of the chapter Itachi wank from our new host of the Itachi show, Kabuto.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 10, 2014)

I believe Gai will not die. Inoichi, Shikaku, Neji... we didn't see those coming. Kishi likes to work this way, so if it looks as Gai will die, he will not...

I predict something like this: Kishi hyped 8th gate, so next chapter we are going to see another event, like what is happening inside Naruto mind. Naruto and Rikudou meet, etc. Naruto wakes up. Gai uses 8th. Gai is going to die, but Naruto's chakra shroud comes back and it saves Gai just like happened with Shikamaru, but this time, the shroud is better (a new power up).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 10, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I believe Gai will not die. Inoichi, Shikaku, Neji... we didn't see those coming. Kishi likes to work this way, so if it looks as Gai will die, he will not...
> 
> I predict something like this: Kishi hyped 8th gate, so next chapter we are going to see another event, like what is happening inside Naruto mind. Naruto and Rikudou meet, etc. Naruto wakes up. Gai uses 8th. Gai is going to die, but *Naruto's chakra shroud comes back* and it saves Gai just like happened with Shikamaru, but this time, the shroud is better (a new power up).



If Naruto can give everyone his chakra shroud again immediately after coming back....  No. Just no.

Gai should die. This death has been foreshadowed for 600 chapters. Longer than Madara's foreshadowed death.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 10, 2014)

Gai will be ressurected or do people really think Obito who on the verge of death is gonna keep living


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 10, 2014)

any preview?


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 10, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Gai will be ressurected or do people really think Obito who on the verge of death is gonna keep living



I am expecting Rikudo Nardo to save him out of nowhere with his "full of life" chakra.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 10, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> any preview?




Wasn't the WSJ preview about meeting Rikudou for this week? Or so people said...


----------



## eurytus (Mar 10, 2014)

there's no point for Gai do die and be revived by obito within a few chapters.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 10, 2014)

There's no point for Neji to be revived either (because of the significance given to Naruto being able to deal with his death), but people still expect it to happen - and indeed it's a possibility. But yes, if there's any reviving happening, then it's reserved for the time after the battle.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Naruto can give everyone his chakra shroud again immediately after coming back....  No. Just no.
> 
> Gai should die. This death has been foreshadowed for 600 chapters. Longer than Madara's foreshadowed death.


I think Naruto can  He let a fragment of his chakra inside everyone and he is getting a power up... they are all connected, just like Rikudou wished chakra was used for.

Well, it isn't like I wish for that to happen or not, it is just that I'll be not surprised if it really happens.

If Neji was alive and Killerbee was dead, it would be easier to think Gai was going to die.


----------



## RBL (Mar 10, 2014)

yeah fuck this, gai needs to die.

i'm gonna get fucking angry if by some reason, gai gets revived or helped by naruto at the end of the war.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Wasn't the WSJ preview about meeting Rikudou for this week? Or so people said...



The preview for Madara vs Gai was like 3 months ago. So you never know


----------



## eurytus (Mar 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> There's no point for Neji to be revived either (because of the significance given to Naruto being able to deal with his death), but people still expect it to happen - and indeed it's a possibility. But yes, if there's any reviving happening, then it's reserved for the time after the battle.



the way how Tenten joked about neji's death.....it doesn't look Kishi intends it to be a permanent death. He only killed Neji cos Kyuubi didn't have enough tails anyway. Usually editors don't like killing characters.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 10, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> any preview?



Old man in Nardo's mind

Im waiting for this fucking preview for  almoust 2 weeks now


----------



## Amanda (Mar 10, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I think Naruto can  He let a fragment of his chakra inside everyone and he is getting a power up... they are all connected, just like Rikudou wished chakra was used for.
> 
> Well, it isn't like I wish for that to happen or not, it is just that I'll be not surprised if it really happens.




It's technically possible and has thematic significance. Certainly something we might see in the future. Could even be a hope spot, if the chakra cloaks come back at some dire moment, before the Alliance knows Naruto is back in the game.



Majin Lu said:


> If Neji was alive and Killerbee was dead, it would be easier to think Gai was going to die.




I'm not sure about Killer B... he could be dead, but wouldn't Kishi give at least some more attention to it, if it was the case?



Brandon Lee said:


> yeah fuck this, gai needs to die.
> 
> i'm gonna get fucking angry if by some reason, gai gets revived or helped by naruto at the end of the war.




Well if _you_ say so.  But yes, if he dies, it's better if he stays that way. Same for the other dead.



Seraphiel said:


> The preview for Madara vs Gai was like 3 months ago. So you never know




Right... Though I doubt it takes 3 months for us to see the Rikudou meeting.  More likely it happens within a few weeks.



eurytus said:


> the way how Tenten joked about neji's death.....it doesn't look Kishi intends it to be a permanent death.




Or then Kishi was just being insensitive.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 10, 2014)

I predict Naruto doing this to Madara :rofl:rofl

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocfFr1WFC0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Mar 10, 2014)

Red Rinnegan Sasuke is coming, bitches.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 10, 2014)

What if neither of them get any power ups, and all this was, was Kishi stalling for time?

Sasuke uses the chakra/tech Hashi gave him to nullify sage mode, and then Naruto uses the newly acquired 1 and 8 tails chakra  to play tug of war with Madara and strip him of all the Bijuu.

Then when Mads is lying on the ground suffering from Bijuu withdrawal, Obito kills him.

How pissed would people be?


----------



## Netabare4You (Mar 10, 2014)

Found Spoiler(may be prediction)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 10, 2014)

^ It's just a prediction.



ParkerRobbins said:


> What if neither of them get any power ups, and all this was, was Kishi stalling for time?
> 
> Sasuke uses the chakra/tech Hashi gave him to nullify sage mode, and then Naruto uses the newly acquired 1 and 8 tails chakra  to play tug of war with Madara and strip him of all the Bijuu.
> 
> ...



You can't nullify RS "mode". That's like nullifying someone's jinnchuuriki state without taking their bijuu.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ It's just a prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't nullify RS "mode". That's like nullifying someone's jinnchuuriki state without taking their bijuu.



Not RS mode, the sage chakra he stole from Hashi.

I don't know how it really helps Mads in this situation or why they would need to really remove it right now since it's not a huge problem, but Kishi made it a plot point for a reason.

Gives Sasuke something to do I guess.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 10, 2014)

Shin said:


> I predict Naruto doing this to Madara :rofl:rofl
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocfFr1WFC0o[/YOUTUBE]



Just add whiskers and blonde hair, and you're set. That's a creepy ass Naruto


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 10, 2014)

next chapter title:

*Enter House of Hyuuga ****

Enter the Dragon! *


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarry said:


> Just add whiskers and blonde hair, and you're set. That's a creepy ass Naruto



Or we could see orochimaru doing that to sasuke


----------



## Azula (Mar 11, 2014)

gai enters eight gates 

orochimaru enters sasuke and takes over


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 11, 2014)

Spoiler Alert:










Madara solos


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 11, 2014)

Naruto wakes up just in time to stop Gai from unleashing is eight gates, stating he won't let anymore of his friends die.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 11, 2014)

The 8th gate will really be a power up. It will be Human Sage Mode. When they say you die only means that you will become one with nature and use senjutsu muahahahaha


----------



## celebrei (Mar 11, 2014)

Madara is like a patient with terminal cancer, no matter how much his fangirls hype him, he'll soon be defeated and converted aka TnJ'ed soon.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 11, 2014)

gai's death.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 11, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> gai enters eight gates
> 
> orochimaru enters sasuke and takes over



 

Congrats, you've managed to make me smile whereas I just woke up...


----------



## rac585 (Mar 11, 2014)

Revy said:


> Naruto wakes up just in time to stop Gai from unleashing is eight gates, stating he won't let anymore of his friends die.



really don't see naruto coming back until sasuke comes back, and he's got at least a few chapters until he's up and running.

plus, this is probably the final opportunity of the series for kishi to show us the eighth gate.


----------



## handsock (Mar 11, 2014)

The Red Beast bleeds twice in Konoha. Not to be confused with periods.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 11, 2014)

oh god, a guy flashback? knowing kishi that would make sense...

ck


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Mar 11, 2014)

Gai goes Eight gates...
Madara plays with him for a while.....
Orochimaru enters Sauce.....
Nardo meeting mysterious old man....aka......so6p...


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 11, 2014)

Spoiler (maybe, probably, fake, I don't know and I don't want at this point)

*Spoiler*


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 11, 2014)

That preview with Nardo meeting mysterious old man better happen in this chapter ! 

Do it kishi you lazy bastard im waiting for 2 weeks !


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 11, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Spoiler (maybe, probably, fake, I don't know and I don't want at this point)
> 
> *Spoiler*



Fake. There's way too much going on for a single chapter.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

Shin said:


> That preview with Nardo meeting mysterious old man better happen in this chapter !
> 
> Do it kishi you lazy bastard im waiting for 2 weeks !



It's only 2 weeks....the gai perview happened after 3 months


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2014)

Shin said:


> That preview with Nardo meeting mysterious old man better happen in this chapter !
> 
> Do it kishi you lazy bastard im waiting for 2 weeks !



Cool guys hate cheesy shit like that.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 11, 2014)

naruto meeting old man... bye


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

shouldn't we get Madara's flashback first before we get RS' heart to heart chat about rainbow and love?


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> shouldn't we get Madara's flashback first before we get RS' heart to heart chat about rainbow and love?



Why does it matter?


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why does it matter?



it seems more logical to write about Madara's wrong path first, then to show us RS and Naruto chatting about the right path.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> It's only 2 weeks....the gai perview happened after 3 months



if i remember well... takL said that preview was a misate made by them....

he also said the preview for Madara MS powers was a mistake....



Klue said:


> Cool guys* hate cheesy shit like that*.




And this is why you love rinnegan sasuke ? ck



TheDivineOneDannii said:


> naruto meeting old man... bye



cmon new info on what happen between young son and elder son...


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

Shin said:


> if i remember well... takL said that preview was a misate made by them....
> 
> he also said the preview for Madara MS powers was a mistake....



really? it looks like the most informative preview ever cos other previews are predictable as hell (like meeting RS), but no one expected Gai to do something, now it's happening.....my impressions are the previews are several weeks ahead of what actually happen because of Kishi's snail pace








> cmon new info on what happen between young son and elder son...



but he will also talk about animal rights.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 11, 2014)

The Gai preview was in August, wasn't it?



eurytus said:


> shouldn't we get Madara's flashback first before we get RS' heart to heart chat about rainbow and love?



What do those things have to do with each other at all?

The RS talking to Naruto has nothing to do with Madara.


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2014)

Shin said:


> And this is why you love rinnegan sasuke ? ck




Rikudou randomly appearing in the mind of a dying Naruto, is the lamest plot driven bull shit there is.

Rinnegan Sasuke is an obvious conclusion, since the moment Madara said he awakened it. Maybe even before that, when Obito claimed he would one day sync Sasuke to the Mazou.


----------



## auem (Mar 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rikudou randomly appearing in the mind of a dying Naruto, is the lamest plot driven bull shit there is.
> 
> Rinnegan Sasuke is an obvious conclusion, since the moment Madara said he awakened it. Maybe even before that, when Obito claimed he would one day sync Sasuke to the Mazou.


it is not exactly random..for the first time Naruto has the chakras of all bijuus...RS may 'rigged' it such a way that he would appear in front of truly worthy jin of Jubi the moment all the chakras met..he created bijuus,so it is within his power....


----------



## lathia (Mar 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rikudou randomly appearing in the mind of a dying Naruto, is the lamest plot driven bull shit there is.
> 
> Rinnegan Sasuke is an obvious conclusion, since the moment Madara said he awakened it. Maybe even before that, when Obito claimed he would one day sync Sasuke to the Mazou.



I don't see how you can't see the same about RS and Naruto. Was it not obvious the moment Naruto started befriending all the Biju? Did they not all express, in a way or form Hagaromo's similarity to Naruto? It's the exact same thing that is happening to Sasuke. Except, one was introduced much later than the other.


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2014)

auem said:


> it is not exactly random..for the first time Naruto has the chakras of all bijuus...RS may 'rigged' it such a way that he would appear in front of truly worthy jin of Jubi the moment all the chakras met..he created bijuus,so it is within his power....



Explaining how it's possible, doesn't make the event any less random, or lame.



lathia said:


> I don't see how you can't see the same about RS and Naruto. Was it not obvious the moment Naruto started befriending all the Biju? Did they not all express, in a way or form Hagaromo's similarity to Naruto? It's the exact same thing that is happening to Sasuke. Except, one was introduced much later than the other.



Rikudou appearing in a dying Naruto's mind scape was foreshadowed, necessary?


----------



## auem (Mar 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Explaining how it's possible, doesn't make the event any less random, or lame.


only ways by which dead people interact with livings in this manga is either by sealing a part of his chakra for future 'activation' or by edo tensei.....
since RS being edo-tenseied is almost impossible, the previous option is the real possibility..
 now two most likely situations where RS coming into picture are
1)Naruto being on the verge of Jubi jin
2)Naruto close to death

one is now....


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Gai preview was in August, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well cos Madara read the tablet wrong, so RS has to descend from heaven to clarify things to prophecy child


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

lathia said:


> I don't see how you can't see the same about RS and Naruto. Was it not obvious the moment Naruto started befriending all the Biju? Did they not all express, in a way or form Hagaromo's similarity to Naruto? It's the exact same thing that is happening to Sasuke. Except, one was introduced much later than the other.



rinnegan sasuke is just a power up, it comparable to Naruto becoming juubi jin. RS talking to naruto is like he meeting Kushina, it's another lame plot device to have a conversation that otherwise wouldn't have happened, meeting dead people in another dimension is getting over used....


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2014)

auem said:


> only ways by which dead people interact with livings in this manga is either by sealing a part of his chakra for future 'activation' or by edo tensei.....
> since RS being edo-tenseied is almost impossible, the previous option is the real possibility..
> now two most likely situations where RS coming into picture are
> 1)Naruto being on the verge of Jubi jin
> ...



The fact that it's happening at all, is the problem here.

ck


----------



## Gabe (Mar 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rikudou randomly appearing in the mind of a dying Naruto, is the lamest plot driven bull shit there is.
> 
> Rinnegan Sasuke is an obvious conclusion, since the moment Madara said he awakened it. Maybe even before that, when Obito claimed he would one day sync Sasuke to the Mazou.



If he appears in naruto I doubt it will be because he is dying but after he receives the bijuu chakra. All of the chakra reuniting in the person RS told the bijuu about. It will be because of that not because of him dying since he is saved with obito returning kurama to naruto plus hachibi and one tail. He probably left a but of his chakra in all the bijuu and when combined he appears. But it has to be done in the right person that is why it did not happen with obito and madara.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Explaining how it's possible, doesn't make the event any less random, or lame.*
> 
> 
> 
> Rikudou appearing in a dying Naruto's mind scape was foreshadowed, necessary?



Actually, no, you're wrong. Being able to explain how it's possible absolutely does make the event less random or lame. Not sure why you would think otherwise. We all know what a great individual the Rikudou Sennin was, and how he literally created and named the 9 bijuu. He had the powers of a god. He possessed the power of Senjutsu. We know from the oldest of the sage toads that some masters of senjutsu can even see into the future and foretell prophecies. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if the Rikudou Sennin, with all his unimaginable power, could somehow do the same, saw that someone such as Naruto would eventually come along, and made plans that would go into motion when that time came.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 11, 2014)

my prediction.

Might Guy will open the 8th Gate: Gate of Death, he then will manage to hit Madara a couple of times before doing his 8th gate special jutsu which will hit Madara.

Kakashi and co will think Guy defeated Madara just to realize that Madara still alive and then Might Guy dies.

the Madara will face palm.


----------



## OilMagnate (Mar 11, 2014)

Deadway's prediction on first page is really good. Really, really good. I would be glad if that was the chapter. But we know the chapter won't focus solely on Guy. The plot involving Nardo and Sauce will develop too.


----------



## takL (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> really?



i said _maybe_ it was an error and the editor put up that preview untimely. whether too late or too early.


----------



## lathia (Mar 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rikudou appearing in a dying Naruto's mind scape was foreshadowed, necessary?



Are you asking if it was necessary or foreshadowed? Necessary? No, but then again that's subjective. Foreshadowed? After the events of Naruto and his Biju pals, I'd be insulted if RS in a way or form doesn't present himself soon. Madara's recent interpretation of RS's sharing chakra pretty much screams "Naruto did it!!" and I can see Kishimoto re-stating such but with Hagoromo himself saying it.



eurytus said:


> rinnegan sasuke is just a power up, it comparable to Naruto becoming juubi jin. RS talking to naruto is like he meeting Kushina, it's another lame plot device to have a conversation that otherwise wouldn't have happened, meeting dead people in another dimension is getting over used....



How do you expect the dead to meet the living? If Hagoromo comes back somehow, everyone will scream BS and plot device. Not to mention how bad it would look... since you know, he could have stopped all the present events and such. 

Naruto becoming a pseudo JJ (power up) and then meeting Hagoromo isn't as bad as some of you are making it out to be. It's interesting to learn about new characters, a lot of characters have done the same mid battle (share historical information).


----------



## O-ushi (Mar 11, 2014)

For the chapter alone I predict Gai will go all out with his "Red Steam" but Madara manages to hold his own and it ends with Naruto waking up to the new Kuruma.

In the next few chapters though I imagine that whatever damage Gai deals to Madara it won't be enough and just when Gai is about to die from opening the gates, Naruto, Sakura and Obito come back from Kamui land and Naruto's chakra plus Sakura's medical skills somehow manage to save Gai.

If Naruto is going to become a "sage" I don't think he will see the Rikuudo, I'm betting that Kishimoto will go with Naruto having flashbacks - memories that Bijuu have of Rikuudo through the bits of chakra that Naruto has picked up from the Bijuu.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 11, 2014)

lathia said:


> Naruto becoming a pseudo JJ (power up) and then meeting Hagoromo isn't as bad as some of you are making it out to be. It's interesting to learn about new characters, a lot of characters have done the same mid battle (share historical information).




Yeah, I like the idea, and won't mind it happening (let's remember it's still not a fact, only a possibility). People say it's "lame", but that's highly subjective. Instead, you could argue much of the themes and plot of part 2 have slowly built towards that moment. The manga as a whole reaches back to the older ages, both in and out of universe: the fates of the current characters are tangled into the destinies of characters of by-gone eras, and Kishi uses traditional Japanese themes/mythology in creating the manga. Naruto meeting new people and having conversations with them is an on-going theme. Etc.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

lathia said:


> How do you expect the dead to meet the living? If Hagoromo comes back somehow, everyone will scream BS and plot device. Not to mention how bad it would look... since you know, he could have stopped all the present events and such.
> 
> Naruto becoming a pseudo JJ (power up) and then meeting Hagoromo isn't as bad as some of you are making it out to be. It's interesting to learn about new characters, a lot of characters have done the same mid battle (share historical information).



well, you'd think Kishi would've planned this better than using the same plot device repeatedly. If RS comes back as Edo Tensei, he would still be weaker than Madara, cos he doesn't have juubi.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> If RS comes back as Edo Tensei, he would still be weaker than Madara, cos he doesn't have juubi.



You've been on that pipe lately, haven't you? :ignoramus


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> You've been on that pipe lately, haven't you? :ignoramus



er...no, just because he's RS doesn't mean power up logics doesn't apply.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> well, you'd think Kishi would've planned this better than using the same plot device repeatedly. If RS comes back as Edo Tensei, he would still be weaker than Madara, cos he doesn't have juubi.




Or you could say that Kishi is using an already established means of meeting dead people, avoiding cries off ass pull. Personally I prefer the chakra tracks and seeing people in the limbo to resurrecting the dead back into life. That way you can have the interaction without undoing death itself, and therefore cheapen the concept of dying less.


----------



## lain2501 (Mar 11, 2014)

can't wait for the 8th gate, it's been since forever we talk about it, kishi kept it for Rikudo Madara, this is gonna huuuuuurt!!!


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 11, 2014)

lathia said:


> Are you asking if it was necessary or foreshadowed? Necessary? No, but then again that's subjective. Foreshadowed? After the events of Naruto and his Biju pals, I'd be insulted if RS in a way or form doesn't present himself soon. Madara's recent interpretation of RS's sharing chakra pretty much screams "Naruto did it!!" and I can see Kishimoto re-stating such but with Hagoromo himself saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's good to read a post from someone who genuinely seems to get it. The complaints are so weird, because we all know some of these things were heavily hinted at or foreshadowed a while ago. Some events that are shown to be potentially significant can't then turn out to always be meaningless. That would be bad form. The Rikudou Sennin made a prophecy in front of the 9 bijuu that was clearly about Naruto. He said the 9 bijuu would be reunited once again, but apparently in a different form than what they once represented, or something to that effect. What happened recently to Naruto looks quite similar to that very description.

One can maybe say that they've already bore witness to Naruto being different or that special person that the Sage spoke about when he pulled their chakra from out of Obito, but they certainly weren't reunited as one again as the Sage said, and the individuals leading them (Obito and Madara) are not the ones the Sage spoke of.



Amanda said:


> Or you could say that Kishi is using an already established means of meeting dead people, avoiding cries off ass pull. Personally I prefer the chakra tracks and seeing people in the limbo to resurrecting the dead back into life. That way you can have the interaction without undoing death itself, and therefore cheapen the concept of dying less.



Well said, and we all know that most any and all cries of ass pull are just roundabout and dishonest ways of criticizing not the things that they truly see as contradictory to the overall fiction or somehow pulled out of thin air with no prior hint of anything of the sort ever actually being the case, but is instead a popular and preferred method of criticizing anything that they don't like, or, more specifically, anything they view as being unfavorable or threatening to their personal perceptions of their favorite characters. 'Ass pull' 98% of the time it's ever used in discussion about this manga or others, it's in a highly hypocritical -- and quite transparently so -- fashion.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Or you could say that Kishi is using an already established means of meeting dead people, avoiding cries off ass pull. Personally I prefer the chakra tracks and seeing people in the limbo to resurrecting the dead back into life. That way you can have the interaction without undoing death itself, and therefore cheapen the concept of dying less.



Edo are still dead but charka is just more convenient cos the characters will disappear once they finish their flashback. With edo Hashi, Kishi has to think about what to do with him after his flashback. I guess that's why I hate chakra connection more, it's more convenient and doesn't have a jutsu mechanism behind it.


----------



## Amol (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Edo are still dead but charka is just more convenient cos the characters will disappear once they finish their flashback. With edo Hashi, Kishi has to think about what to do with him after his flashback. I guess that's why I hate chakra connection more, it's more convenient and doesn't have a jutsu mechanism behind it.



There is basic problem in your edo theory. For edo tensei there is need of DNA sample of that said person . How exactly Kabuto or Orochimaru could managed to find DNA sample of someone who is dead since thousand years? Even if they find it(after lots of cries of asspull), do you understand importance of undiluted DNA sample of RS means? RS was strong enough to battle juubi alone.RS's life force would made hashirama's look pathetic in comparison.Hashirama broke edo tensei like nothing . RS would do same in his sleep. It would have destroy every plan of Madara as no one is strong enough to fight RS.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> but he will also talk about animal rights.



Why do you hate animals ?





Klue said:


> *Rikudou randomly appearing in the mind of a dying Naruto, is the lamest plot driven bull shit there is.*
> Rinnegan Sasuke is an obvious conclusion, since the moment Madara said he awakened it. Maybe even before that, when Obito claimed he would one day sync Sasuke to the Mazou.



Why do you say that ?

For the record it was obvious that rikudou sennin will appear in nardos mind.



takL said:


> i said _maybe_ it was an error and the editor put up that preview untimely. whether too late or too early.



So I remembered something along those lines.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Edo are still dead but charka is just more convenient cos the characters will disappear once they finish their flashback. With edo Hashi, Kishi has to think about what to do with him after his flashback. I guess that's why I hate chakra connection more, it's more convenient and doesn't have a jutsu mechanism behind it.



But there is a jutsu mechanism behind it, and always has been. Minato used sealing ninjutsu to store a portion of both his own as well as Kushina's chakra inside Naruto, and applied conditions on precisely when that chakra would manifest. I mean, considering the 9 bijuu would not exist without the Rikudou Sennin creating them in the first place, it's entirely possible that someone with his power and, no doubt, skill could have very easily applied a jutsu to the chakra of all 9 bijuu, only awakening something special  the moment all 9 chakras were brought together inside the right individual, in this case Naruto.

Remember, we just learned that one of the Rikudou Sennin's greatest acts with that power of his was distributing and sharing it with all of humanity in hopes that by connecting everyone together through his power, that an understanding would be able to emerge and there would be no more war and fighting. He possesses a most unique talent in the area of sharing and distributing chakra amongst a large number of people, something that we've also seen Naruto himself do in this war with the shinobi alliance.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

Amol said:


> There is basic problem in your edo theory. For edo tensei there is need of DNA sample of that said person . How exactly Kabuto or Orochimaru could managed to find DNA sample of someone who is dead since thousand years? Even if they find it(after lots of cries of asspull), do you understand importance of undiluted DNA sample of RS means? RS was strong enough to battle juubi alone.RS's life force would made hashirama's look pathetic in comparison.Hashirama broke edo tensei like nothing . RS would do same in his sleep. It would have destroy every plan of Madara as no one is strong enough to fight RS.



Maybe Orochimaru found his mummy. Since he's someone who's important in his lifetime, it'd not be a surprise his body was preserved and sealed away somewhere. It'd not be more of an asspull than the other Edos. Yes he battled Juubi alone, but Madara sealed all bijuus in a few seconds too. And Edos are not revived at full power, breaking edo summoner's control is no proof he'd beat madara. Hashirama could not be controlled by Oro, but a pre sage mode, pre juubi jin Madara stabbed Hashirama several times with black rods and he's now eating dirt.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> But there is a jutsu mechanism behind it, and always has been. Minato used sealing ninjutsu to store a portion of both his own as well as Kushina's chakra inside Naruto, and applied conditions on precisely when that chakra would manifest. I mean, considering the 9 bijuu would not exist without the Rikudou Sennin creating them in the first place, it's entirely possible that someone with his power and, no doubt, skill could have very easily applied a jutsu to the chakra of all 9 bijuu, only awakening something special  the moment all 9 chakras were brought together inside the right individual, in this case Naruto.
> 
> Remember, we just learned that one of the Rikudou Sennin's greatest acts with that power of his was distributing and sharing it with all of humanity in hopes that by connecting everyone together through his power, that an understanding would be able to emerge and there would be no more war and fighting. He possesses a most unique talent in the area of sharing and distributing chakra amongst a large number of people, something that we've also seen Naruto himself do in this war with the shinobi alliance.



that's exactly I don't like it, chakra connecting everything and anything, it let you heal people subconsciously, it let you read minds and it let you see the dead, it let your consciousness live on inside bijuus beyond death. It's too convenient. Kishi might as well say it now, chakra is love, it heals all wounds, it conquers death, it brings world peace.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> er...no, just because he's RS doesn't mean power up logics doesn't apply.



Shonen logic doesn't work that way.


----------



## Shattering (Mar 11, 2014)

If Madara is the FV he will be able to beat the crap out of the RS, on the other hand, if Sasuke is the FV and the RS appears, expect Madara to be defeated.


----------



## Shattering (Mar 11, 2014)

8-9 hours for the biggest shit storm since Itachi one-paneled Nagato 

Orrrrrrrrrrrrr the biggest damage control of all time  , oh look, the same happened when Itachi did that


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 11, 2014)

People still thinking sasuke is or was a villain

For god sake he did alot more good then evil and somehow people think his a villain


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 11, 2014)

Shattering said:


> If Madara is the FV he will be able to beat the crap out of the RS, on the other hand, if Sasuke is the FV and the RS appears, expect Madara to be defeated.



What?

Do people think the RS is going to magically appear and defeat Madara?


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

this is a NF phenomenon, all youtube reviewers refer Madara as final villain, no one cares about a damn tree or sasuke being FV


----------



## rac585 (Mar 11, 2014)

hard to see sasuke as a villain anymore. all i see is imminent redemption.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 11, 2014)

>We all get ready for Gai to go 8 Gates
>Suddenly a hand appears on his shoulder
>"You don't have to do that now"..
>It's Nardo.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 11, 2014)

Not a spoiler but funny anyway (don't know if already posted).

http://powermanga.forumcommunity.net/?t=56028958&st=420#entry393376611


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> this is a NF phenomenon, all youtube reviewers refer Madara as final villain, no one cares about a damn tree or sasuke being FV



The plot point of Chakra being stolen from the Shinjū hasn't been resolved yet, also, there hasn't been an exposition on why Jūbi saw RS in Naruto and why it was specifically targeting him even when it was controlling Obito, a future interaction between Jūbi and Naruto (RS) is inevitable.

Also, the rivalry of Naruto and Sasuke needs to be touched upon, so there is more to the story beyond Madara, and Kishimoto said that Madara has to be defeated in order for the story to progress, if Madara is the end all of the series then there wouldn't be a need for the story to progress beyond his point of defeat.


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Actually, no, you're wrong. Being able to explain how it's possible absolutely does make the event less random or lame. Not sure why you would think otherwise.



You don't understand why I think, the strongest most mythical character of all time, a man that died like 10,000 years ago, appearing before the main character during a state between life and death, is lame?

Serious question?



			
				Rikudou said:
			
		

> Naruto, you are the chosen one I have been waiting for.





I don't even see the point. What is he going to do? Give Naruto a history lesson? A powerup of some kind?

Why does this need to happen?

I asked this same question the moment Kishi introduced this prophecy bull shit.

Why is this necessary?


One can tell the author is making shit up as he goes along. No thought placed behind these ideas. Read shit like this in Kindergarten. So frustrating. Love this manga *sooooo* much, it pains me to see it turn out this way.


----------



## Recal (Mar 11, 2014)

X Itachi X said:


> >We all get ready for Gai to go 8 Gates
> >Suddenly a hand appears on his shoulder
> >"You don't have to do that now"..
> >It's Nardo.



I can see that happening.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> The plot point of Chakra being stolen from the Shinjū hasn't been resolved yet, also, there hasn't been an exposition on why Jūbi saw RS in Naruto and why it was specifically targeting him even when it was controlling Obito, a future interaction between Jūbi and Naruto (RS) is inevitable.
> 
> Also, the rivalry of Naruto and Sasuke needs to be touched upon, so there is more to the story beyond Madara, and Kishimoto said that Madara has to be defeated in order for the story to progress, if Madara is the end all of the series then there wouldn't be a need for the story to progress beyond his point of defeat.



Juubi and Sasuke need some counselling doesn't make them villains though. Shinju is the source of all chakra, of course it needs to be dealt with cos charkra is the tool for understanding each other and create world peace. And Sasuke and Naruto obviously have to hug it out, and it needs to be the last event of this series, cos Kishimoto just ship them that much


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 11, 2014)

X Itachi X said:


> >We all get ready for Gai to go 8 Gates
> >Suddenly a hand appears on his shoulder
> >"You don't have to do that now"..
> >It's Nardo.


Based on the quality of Kishi's writing lately, I think this will happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 11, 2014)

X Itachi X said:


> >We all get ready for Gai to go 8 Gates
> >Suddenly a hand appears on his shoulder
> >"You don't have to do that now"..
> >It's Nardo.



Curses! Why did you voice the unthinkable? 

Now this makes too much sense...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 11, 2014)

X Itachi X said:


> >We all get ready for Gai to go 8 Gates
> >Suddenly a hand appears on his shoulder
> >"You don't have to do that now"..
> >It's Nardo.



This is likely what will happen.  Or Guy will use the 8th gate and will manage to survive via some plot bs.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 11, 2014)

what are the chances of kishi not showing us the eighth gate, ever? this is pretty much the last chance for us to see it too.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 11, 2014)

Rac said:


> what are the chances of kishi not showing us the eighth gate, ever? this is pretty much the last chance for us to see it too.



This.

Its the last chance for gai


----------



## Turrin (Mar 11, 2014)

If Gai really did go epic 8-Gates shit, I feel like we would have gotten early spoilers so my hopes are pretty low that we'll actually see that this chapter. I feel like Kishi is going to drag it out another week and instead focus on Sasuke/Naruto some-more, or perhaps even Spiral vs the alliance. The latter of which I really want to see, but not this week.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 11, 2014)

Why are you guys being negative.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

Rac said:


> what are the chances of kishi not showing us the eighth gate, ever? this is pretty much the last chance for us to see it too.



Kishi is not that lame, if he's not gonna draw it, why hypes it now?


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 11, 2014)

Is anyone seriously expecting Gai to die? 

I mean does anyone really expect anyone to die in the manga anymore?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 11, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Is anyone seriously expecting Gai to die?
> 
> I mean does anyone really expect anyone to die in the manga anymore?



Yes for a second until obito revives Gai


----------



## ShinobisWill (Mar 11, 2014)

I expect 8 Gates, but the chapter will likely end with him finally activating it and we'll have to wait another week for the actual big fighting.

Also, wouldn't be surprised if his clothes/vest burns off or something.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 11, 2014)

Gai will die.

I'm sure the juubi tree who is parallel for tree of life, the cycle of nature ... will revive everyone.

Neji will live again,this time without having that seal on his forehead.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> Kishi is not that lame, if he's not gonna draw it, why hypes it now?



exactly. or why hype it throughout the entire manga.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 11, 2014)

Rac said:


> exactly. or why hype it throughout the entire manga.



yes, but he definitely didn't plan this well ahead cos it's too late for Gai to shine. He's not allowed to win, even damages would see forced at the current power scaling.


----------



## Lance (Mar 11, 2014)

Shin said:


> Gai will die.
> 
> I'm sure the juubi tree who is parallel for tree of life, the cycle of nature ... will revive everyone.
> *
> Neji will live again,this time without having that seal on his forehead*.



But that is in his physical body! How will that disappear?


----------



## SaiST (Mar 11, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> But that is in his physical body! How will that disappear?


The seal's released, and disappears upon the Hyuuga's death... If I remember correctly.

_* SaiST goes to refresh his memory of the now irrelevant noble clan._


----------



## rac585 (Mar 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> yes, but he definitely didn't plan this well ahead cos it's too late for Gai to shine. He's not allowed to win, even damages would see forced at the current power scaling.



too true. hopefully it'll at least buy some time though.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 11, 2014)

I just want Naruto to be in the final page alive and well.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Mar 11, 2014)

Why doesn't Madara simply freeze Obito like he did to Sasuke or use chakra rods to avoid damage to the other eye and stop him?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 11, 2014)

Simple and unadulterated PIS.


----------



## Lance (Mar 11, 2014)

SaiST said:


> The seal's released, and disappears upon the Hyuuga's death... If I remember correctly.
> 
> _* SaiST goes to refresh his memory of the now irrelevant noble clan._



All I remember is that seal shuts the buakugan. Neji's father; when he came back as a Edo Tensei, he had the seal, 


So.......


----------



## rac585 (Mar 11, 2014)

madara was afraid he might damage the eye with that jutsu i believe. not sure how.


----------



## Virgofenix (Mar 11, 2014)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> Why doesn't Madara simply freeze Obito like he did to Sasuke or use chakra rods to avoid damage to the other eye and stop him?



It's a Rinnegan technique, I think. Obito also has a Rinnegan, though he forgot how to use it.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Mar 11, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> All I remember is that seal shuts the buakugan. Neji's father; when he came back as a Edo Tensei, he had the seal,
> 
> 
> So.......



But Madara came back young via Edo Tensei, which means it can bring them back at a certain time of choosing, right? Maybe that's just the point/state Kabuto revived Neji's father.

Neji's body doesn't have the seal anymore, so I don't think it would just magically pop back up.


----------



## Cord (Mar 11, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> All I remember is that seal shuts the buakugan. Neji's father; when he came back as a Edo Tensei, he had the seal,
> 
> 
> So.......



Yes. The purpose of the Hyūga's Juinjutsu was to seal the Byakugan. When the user dies, it disappears while sealing the Byakugan along with it. Since Hisashi Hyūga was brought back via Edo Tensei *still* having the Byakugan, the seal naturally came along with it. That or an art error by Kishi. I'd wish to believe the former though.

Just my two cents. -_-


----------



## Klue (Mar 11, 2014)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> Why doesn't Madara simply freeze Obito like he did to Sasuke or use chakra rods to avoid damage to the other eye and stop him?



Because that would make things too easy.

Good guys gotta win, after all.


----------



## Mind of the North Star (Mar 11, 2014)

MAN!!!! This is the shit I've been waiting for!!!! Gai is about to come through masculine AS FUCK. 

As long as Kishi gives him a good showing, I'll be cool with a noble permanent death


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 11, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> All I remember is that seal shuts the buakugan. Neji's father; when he came back as a Edo Tensei, he had the seal,
> 
> 
> So.......


 His dad was brought back with the Byakugan. Obito said the seal goes away when they die, which was in fact shown.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 11, 2014)

KAKASHI10 Prediction:
But load of flash backs and some explanation about something that you guys think know, but actually is not like that. 
I HAVE SPOKEN.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 11, 2014)

X Itachi X said:


> >We all get ready for Gai to go 8 Gates
> >Suddenly a hand appears on his shoulder
> >"You don't have to do that now"..
> >It's Nardo.



I would laugh so fucking hard


----------



## navy (Mar 11, 2014)

Midnight turtle instead of Dragon because Kishi is lame as fuck.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 11, 2014)

Dear Gai Fans......I hope Gai get shown to you as an Uchiha Fan. Just anticipate with this......WHen you think kishi is about to show your fav character about to be bad ass 7/10 his time will get pushed back. Yall Remember Kakashi Rampage. Completely off panel. I wouldn't be surprised if Gai off panels of of his fight and just shows him pushing Madara back and landing a single hit that makes Madara lip bleed


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 11, 2014)

C'mon bro not when we are so close lol.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 11, 2014)

To much negative emotions.

The chapter will eithe be good or boreing.

I doubt it will suck this week.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

I expect some slight transformation or change in Gai's look/design to take place if he opens the 8th Gate in this chapter. It just can't be the usual sweated chakra aura. Well it sure will be red-colored this time.

Still think that Lee will also open it so that both of them die together.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 12, 2014)

i predict lightspeed Gai.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2014)

gai transformation will be similar to the last just with a red aura. its call red steam so it will just be red most likely and probably because of his blood somehow. other one was because of his sweat this one because of his blood i think.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 12, 2014)

gai transformation will be similar to the last just with a red aura. its call red steam so it will just be red most likely and probably because of his blood somehow. other one was because of his sweat this one because of his blood i think.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 12, 2014)

gai transformation will be similar to the last just with a red aura. its call red steam so it will just be red most likely and probably because of his blood somehow. other one was because of his sweat this one because of his blood i think.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 12, 2014)

8 gate gai = kaioken

Belive it


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Mar 12, 2014)

I really want to see what the 8th gate can do. I've waited so many years to see it used.

I also want to see how Madara deals with it.


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> i predict lightspeed Gai.



He'll  become extremely massive doing that.


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 12, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> He'll  become extremely massive doing that.



Infinitely massive in fact.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I really want to see what the 8th gate can do. I've waited so many years to see it used.
> 
> I also want to see how Madara deals with it.



It appears he can still use his Rinbo Hengoku jutsu given his inner thoughts when he was dealing with Obito and Kakashi and that it would be wise not to use that as long Obito was there and with the other Rin'negan. Maybe the jutsu doesn't work when there's another same eye (like how Kakashi can't Kamui Obito to the dimension since he'd just come out easily).

Now that Obito isn't there he might as well use the technique that knocked down the Bijuu against the 8th Gate.


----------



## Azula (Mar 12, 2014)

gai kick at 300 km/hr


----------



## Marsala (Mar 12, 2014)

Guy will use his final attack which will be called Twilight Dragon or possibly Midnight Dragon on the last pages.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

^ Naw. I bet it will be a "dawn".



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It appears he can still use his Rinbo Hengoku jutsu given his inner thoughts when he was dealing with Obito and Kakashi and that it would be wise not to use that as long Obito was there and with the other Rin'negan. Maybe the jutsu doesn't work when there's another same eye (like how Kakashi can't Kamui Obito to the dimension since he'd just come out easily).
> 
> Now that Obito isn't there he might as well use the technique that knocked down the Bijuu against the 8th Gate.



I think he was more concerned about damaging the other eye. If it knocks a bijuu off its feet, I can't imagine what it would do to a human.

Rinbo is an entirely invisible jutsu, so unless Obito's eye was able to predict it happening before it actually happened, I seriously doubt he could have stopped it. 

He just conveniently couldn't use it because it would have smashed everyone there to pieces. There will probably be a new excuse this week as to why he can't use it.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai goes 8 gates while Madara turtles up in black goo and ends up without a scratch. 



ParkerRobbins said:


> What if neither of them get any power ups, and all this was, was Kishi stalling for time?
> 
> Sasuke uses the chakra/tech Hashi gave him to nullify sage mode, and then Naruto uses the newly acquired 1 and 8 tails chakra  to play tug of war with Madara and strip him of all the Bijuu.
> 
> ...



This is actually pretty close to what I see happening except with more haxx and 'splosions and with Madara dying as a side effect


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Mar 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Naw. I bet it will be a "dawn".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets not forget that the Rinbo Hengoku he used then was BEFORE he became the Juubi's Jinchuriki, so whatever damage it could have done to a person instead of a bijuu before, well...


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 12, 2014)

gai central chapter or nah ?


----------



## Onihikage (Mar 12, 2014)

Since going 8 gates can make a genin exceed the level of a kage, I predict Gai (already a Jonin) releasing all 8 gates will allow him to literally punch the bijuu out of Madara, in two ways.


*Spoiler*: _First way_ 



these guys





*Spoiler*: _Second way_ 




    (n) (liquid) *nasal mucus; nasal discharge; pituita; snot*




**


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 12, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> gai kick at 300 km/hr



that's very very slow.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 12, 2014)

I remember reading someone people thought naruto giving gai the kyuubi chakra will stop him from dying 

hopefully kishi wont stoop that low


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think he was more concerned about damaging the other eye. If it knocks a bijuu off its feet, I can't imagine what it would do to a human.
> 
> Rinbo is an entirely invisible jutsu, so unless Obito's eye was able to predict it happening before it actually happened, I seriously doubt he could have stopped it.
> 
> He just conveniently couldn't use it because it would have smashed everyone there to pieces. There will probably be a new excuse this week as to why he can't use it.



We don't know if it literally smashes to that level, just that it has a similarity to Shinra Tensei, a remote-controled one maybe. It could be linked to how he stopped Sasuke in mid-air.

Yeah, not stop it. Phase through it would make more sense. But then again the Sharingan can see chakra in colors IIRC so he could've seen it coming if Madara started molding chakra to use it. But I'm starting to think that it'll only be Senjutsu what can predict it coming. 

He'll still defend in someway if he sees red steam coming out from Gai.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 12, 2014)

So *Evil* doesn't come here and give us spoiler, if new chapter doesn't have NaruSaku moments


----------



## rac585 (Mar 12, 2014)

Krippy said:


> I remember reading someone people thought naruto giving gai the kyuubi chakra will stop him from dying
> 
> hopefully kishi wont stoop that low



well his chakra makes trees grow so who knows. well, the other half did. i wonder if this half's radiation will have the same effect.


----------



## sapikcan (Mar 12, 2014)

we dont even have fake spoilers yet? must be a really boring chapter.


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2014)

Rac said:


> well his chakra makes trees grow so who knows. well, the other half did. i wonder if this half's radiation will have the same effect.



The other was Yang chakra so it gave life. This is Yin, the effects are unknown at this point though.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 12, 2014)

sapikcan said:


> we dont even have fake spoilers yet? must be a really boring chapter.



We've had these with Naruto Naruto meeting RS yesterday.


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2014)

Well a mini One Piece Spoilers is out! Hopefully something regarding Naruto will be heard soon too.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> that's very very slow.



Not for Humans>_> Do you think you can take someone who can move at 300 km/hr. But I have a feeling we wont see Gai for quite some time. This seems like to much of a transitional period. Plus a new volue. I dont think I have ever seen a volume start off with balls to the wall action like what Gai is hyping up to bring


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

Might go back to Hiruzen versus Spiral Zetsu.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Might go back to Hiruzen versus Spiral Zetsu.



Both of these characters are pretty good, so I certainly wouldn't mind.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Both of these characters are pretty good, so I certainly wouldn't mind.



I actually wouldn't mind either. Want to see Yamato again.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 12, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Not for* Human*s>_> Do you think you can take *someone who can move at 300 km/hr*. But I have a feeling we wont see Gai for quite some time. This seems like to much of a transitional period. Plus a new volue. I dont think I have ever seen a volume start off with balls to the wall action like what Gai is hyping up to bring



Bro you trollin'? 

--------------

Hopefully 8 gate Gai will at least put a scratch on Madara, because I don't wanna hate Kishi more than I already do


----------



## rac585 (Mar 12, 2014)

as long as we don't have to endure another poop joke by kish. oh who am i kidding.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 12, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Not for Humans>_> Do you think you can take someone who can move at 300 km/hr.



we are not talking about humans here.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 12, 2014)

You know you've lived in fantasyland enough when you're absolutely ok with calling fictional ninjas who can move 300kmph as _humans_.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

Wouldn't mind seeing some Hiruzen action either, but things point towards the focus staying on Madara and whoever takes him on.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> we are not talking about humans here.



>_> Really now. There are humans in Naruto verse. Or Lee and Gaara wouldn't be gawking at "In-human" movement from someone who isn't human >_>


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> they are not ordinary humans,they are super humans.



Yeah they are overachieving human beings...but still human.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 12, 2014)

>Peeps comparing hypersonic characters who can toss giant rhinos and breathe fire to regular humans

Ninjas >> humans :ignoramus


----------



## Lace (Mar 12, 2014)

jeez no spoilers yet?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai activates "God Mode" and the fight starts. 

Gai goes h.a.m, tearing Judara up, right up until the full page of Gai's secret technique. Whatever it does, it forces Judara to use all his black orbs at once in order to counter-attack. Judara see's that his counter attack is about to connect, and is all like, "I win", when suddenly a bright light and blistering heat flash into existence behind him. 

"Watch me, Gai sensei!" 

This startles Madara, and causes him to reflex the orbs back towards himself, but it's too slow. As soon as the black orbs stop, Gai unleashes his _real_ secret attack. 

"LEE, SHOW ME THE POWER OF YOUR YOUTH!" SUPER MEGA 8 GATE ATTACK OF DOOM!"
"YES, GAI-SENSEI!) HIRUDORA!"

Uber combo-attack + epic father (teacher)/student (son), and coming of age, moment.

Naruto get's healed and either Obito or Kakashi pull him and Sakura back, just in time to see Lee's epic final combo. Seeing Lee's unyielding dedication to those he loves (the opposite of Sasuke), Sakura instantly falls madly in love with him. While at the same time it causes Naruto flashback to all the people that have risked their lives for him, and how only one has been there the entire time, Hinata. 

Chapter Ends


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

Kabuto better stay in Sage Mode (not that he will run out from it thanks to Juugo's cells) once he's done patching up Sasuke. He needs to get to the fight with Madara as he is.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 12, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> >_> Really now. There are humans in Naruto verse. Or Lee and Gaara wouldn't be gawking at "In-human" movement from someone who isn't human >_>



humans can't walk on water,humans can't punch as fast that their fists catch fire,humans can't make island dwarfing explosions.they are super human.only thing that makes them look like human is that they look,talk and eat like humans.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2014)

predict : 1 chapter gai vs madara....2 chapter flashback.... 1 chapter tenten,lee,kakashi vs madara


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 12, 2014)

They are human. The difference between Ninja and civilian human is the usage of chakra. There isnt a shinobi in the manga that moves at 300 km/h w/o Chakra. Gai doesn't shunshin he is using pure physical speed pushing his body to its limits. Also Humans are very capable of amazing feats when we have adrenaline pumping. Moms moving weight they normally cant even budge to rescue their child. But anyways. Im hyped. 



tkpirate said:


> humans can't walk on water,humans can't punch as fast that their fists catch fire,humans can't make island dwarfing explosions.they are super human.only thing that makes them look like human is that they look,talk and eat like humans.



1. Jesus(Depending on your faith) or just walk on a puddle. Your still walking on water right??
2. Neither can gai until he unlocks those gates and starts performing "in-human" feats
3. A-bombs. Splitting atoms. Something that every piece of matter has. They have their ways and we have ours.

No they are human. You need to realize that they are humans using Chakra. If we had access to that stuff(Which is possible based on your belief on the human G-nome and the fact that we havent even tapped into the human physical structure and what its truly capable of and using around only 10% of our brains. 

Your not giving enough respect to what humans irl are truly capable of. 

Either way we win this chapter overrall. Certain fandoms ight not like it. But I feel either way we are getting some good action or some good information details of events taking lace


----------



## Euraj (Mar 12, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Kabuto better stay in Sage Mode (not that he will run out from it thanks to Juugo's cells) once he's done patching up Sasuke. He needs to get to the fight with Madara as he is.


I don't know how effective he'd be, even if he has the _potential_ there to damage Madara. I feel like all he'd get is a big thanks from everyone for, ya know...


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 12, 2014)

Tsunade gets panel time as she declares Gai the first Gaikage.

END


----------



## SLB (Mar 12, 2014)

Lel @ Tsunade being in any important chapters.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

Euraj said:


> I don't know how effective he'd be, even if he has the _potential_ there to damage Madara. I feel like all he'd get is a big thanks from everyone for, ya know...



It won't hurt to try considering his Senjutsu lasts longer than Minato's and he's the one responsible for bringing back Madara. He could point out something that wasn't that perfect when he prepared Madara to come back as an Edo or in all the enhancements he gave him. Or better, that serum he developed that could halt Hashirama's cells and chakra, which he used to null Yamato's Mokuton. It could work on Madara either by going straight to the Hashirama face-chest or that White Zetsu arm Madara got.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 12, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It won't hurt to try considering his Senjutsu lasts longer than Minato's and he's the one responsible for bringing back Madara. He could point out something that wasn't that perfect when he prepared Madara to come back as an Edo or in all the enhancements he gave him. Or better, that serum he developed that could halt Hashirama's cells and chakra, which he used to null Yamato's Mokuton. It could work on Madara either by going straight to the Hashirama face-chest or that White Zetsu arm Madara got.



In the which case, it wouldn't really matter if his Senjutsu ended or not. Advisory support is probably all he'll be good for after this if even Minato couldn't hit this guy.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2014)

moody said:


> Lel @ Tsunade being in any important chapters.



Meanie


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2014)

I can smell sob story from a mile away.............next chapter 100% sob story....


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 12, 2014)

@Csdabest, lets say it dosen't matter,how much adrenaline you have,you will never be able to walk on water or make island dwarfing explosions with only your hands.yes they have chakra,and they can use it such a way that makes them morethan human.it makes them super human.i'm not going talk about other characters who has more super human showings than Gai.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

Euraj said:


> In the which case, it wouldn't really matter if his Senjutsu ended or not. Advisory support is probably all he'll be good for after this if even Minato couldn't hit this guy.



You mean Kabuto's Senjutsu or Madara's? If its the latter then I doubt it, in fact I'm starting to think that due to him having Senjutsu that he stole would act like a protective blanket or "mirror" that wouldn't let him be harm by the enemy's Senjutsu. Which could make sense for Kabuto having that around with him.

Avisory wouldn't suck, again he's the one responsible for bringing him back. His input could be quite useful.


----------



## The Undying (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh man, I can't wait for Guy to activate the Eighth Flashback.


----------



## Virgofenix (Mar 12, 2014)

I think Kabuto will go to Spiral Zetsu rather than Madara.

Chapter ETA?


----------



## handsock (Mar 12, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> I think Kabuto will go to Spiral Zetsu rather than Madara.
> 
> Chapter ETA?



Five seconds.


----------



## JPongo (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai's team is becoming central now.

Neji died, Gai might die, TenTen to save the day with RS items, Lee to do something gai-ish.

The chapter may focus elsewhere.


----------



## Frosch (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai uses eight gate. Lays waste on rikudou madara. Madara reveals to be a bunshin all along.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 12, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> You mean Kabuto's Senjutsu or Madara's? If its the latter then I doubt it, in fact I'm starting to think that due to him having Senjutsu that he stole would act like a protective blanket or "mirror" that wouldn't let him be harm by the enemy's Senjutsu. Which could make sense for Kabuto having that around with him.
> 
> Avisory wouldn't suck, again he's the one responsible for bringing him back. His input could be quite useful.


Kabuto's. If he's just going to be in the back talking, then it doesn't matter if his Senjutsu ends. Not that I think giving advice to Naruto and Sasuke sucks and wouldn't be more realistic than him beating Madara down, but just irrelevant to what we were saying in the beginning. I don't know about the whole mirror thing.

Plus, I'm still pondering about how serious Kishimoto was when he said Madara had no weaknesses.


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2014)

Although Gai uses the 8th Gate, no one seems excited to read the chapter, because everyone knows its filled mostly with a useless flashback no one gives a FUCK about.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

Euraj said:


> Kabuto's. If he's just going to be in the back talking, then it doesn't matter if his Senjutsu ends. Not that I think giving advice to Naruto and Sasuke sucks and wouldn't be more realistic than him beating Madara down, but just irrelevant to what we were saying in the beginning. I don't know about the whole mirror thing.
> 
> Plus, I'm still pondering about how serious Kishimoto was when he said Madara had no weaknesses.



He could give them advice while teaming up with them in Sage Mode. Triple Sage match against Madara (yep, I'm convinced Sasuke is gonna gain it once he taps into the chakra/flesh Juugo left in him).

The mirror thing is a personal theory of mine. Its just basically that there could be a catch to him not being that much affected by Senjutsu at first due to him having sage chakra in him before he became a Jin, unlike Obito. You can call it mirror or "sage armor", just something that protects him from enemy Senjutsu due to having stolen Hashirama's. If its true then more the reason to try that binding jutsu that Sasuke was entrusted with or Kabuto's serum.

I am sure he was just giving him common hype. We already saw he doesn't have a counter for a jutsu like Kamui so cracks in his armor are natural to slowly start appearing. The 8th Gate could be the first step.


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2014)

Not a lot of traffic here today! I thought people were excited to see eight gates red beast Guy!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

Euraj said:


> Plus, I'm still pondering about how serious Kishimoto was when he said Madara had no weaknesses.





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I am sure he was just giving him common hype. We already saw he doesn't have a counter for a jutsu like Kamui so cracks in his armor are natural to slowly start appearing. The 8th Gate could be the first step.



Well Kishi is just making up weaknesses as he goes along now depending on who Madara is fighting, so I doubt it was just hype back then (he was also an Edo).


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Not a lot of traffic here today! I thought people were excited to see eight gates red beast Guy!



I just gave you the answer.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2014)

at least flashback>>>>>>> jesus nardo's tnj....


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2014)

Taijutsu and Sage Mode aren't weakness; they're simply the only options the good guys have.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

^Exactly. Couldn't have been said better. But I would argue Senjutsu is indeed a weakness to him and normal Taijutsu isn't. Kawazu Kumite/Frog Katas would be though.

But overally yeah I agree with you.


----------



## Monna (Mar 12, 2014)

I really hope this chapter doesn't suddenly switch to Spiral Zetsu and the guy inside him


----------



## calimike (Mar 12, 2014)

Naruto is #1 this week 



Credit: MH and Kaze1028


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> I just gave you the answer.



"because everyone knows its filled mostly with a useless flashback no one gives a FUCK about."

 Not based on all the Guy is this and Guy is that threads last week and week before.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 12, 2014)

wtf still no chapter?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice WSJ cover.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 12, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> He could give them advice while teaming up with them in Sage Mode. Triple Sage match against Madara (yep, I'm convinced Sasuke is gonna gain it once he taps into the chakra/flesh Juugo left in him).
> 
> The mirror thing is a personal theory of mine. Its just basically that there could be a catch to him not being that much affected by Senjutsu at first due to him having sage chakra in him before he became a Jin, unlike Obito. You can call it mirror or "sage armor", just something that protects him from enemy Senjutsu due to having stolen Hashirama's. If its true then more the reason to try that binding jutsu that Sasuke was entrusted with or Kabuto's serum.
> 
> I am sure he was just giving him common hype. We already saw he doesn't have a counter for a jutsu like Kamui so cracks in his armor are natural to slowly start appearing. The 8th Gate could be the first step.


Naruto and Sasuke fighting with a medic ninja that isn't Sakura. That would hurt. Anyway, I guess the mirror theory could work. No harm in making him any more broke than he already is. 


So... Why does this forum say "Spiral Zetsu" instead of the name Obito called him?


----------



## ch1p (Mar 12, 2014)

Flashbacks this chapter.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai Flashback would be worth it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

Maybe yes. Showing how much Gai trained his whole life to be ready to open them all for a moment like this.

Still hope it isn't like that and there's more to it.


----------



## RBL (Mar 12, 2014)

as long as the flashbacks are about gai or his team, i'm okay with that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

What if it's about Gai and Rin?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Mar 12, 2014)

No chapter yet. wtf is going on?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2014)

+ as usual...minato fail....


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry I doubt I could hit a stationary target while in a super car moving at 300 km. I have not received proper "training" for the skill to complete such a task as I am only human using 10% of the true human capability as established by science has proven over the years. So no thank you kind sir. I know my own personal limitations.

But Nor Could Gai w/o using gates. Nor any other character with out some type of support method like Sasuke or kakashi with Sharingan. Which is why They stated Gai was using in-human movement seemingly accessible by only gates and Jinchuuriki. Right now Gai is showing what the "Narutoverse" human body can do inside kishi imagination. And it seems that it knocks on the door of God Hood like Movements. When Gai goes 8 gates he is going to show you don't need  a bijuu or true godlike power because the power of human is something not to be underestimated. The Reason Gai 8 Gates is going to fail is because Gai only uses Taijutsu and the only ones to unlock such a power only use Taijutsu.

I think if Kishi gave someone with actual upper tier Ninja Like Skill and the ability to effect Madara. They might end up beating him or actually being a visible threat. A threat that can be  taken care of due to superior shinobi genetics and powers but a threat none the less.



Klue said:


> Taijutsu and Sage Mode aren't weakness; they're simply the only options the good guys have.



Yo Klue. You know Bijuu use Bijuu Damas by using the correct ratio of Light/dark energy. And Supposedly Madara was able to utlize and teach Inyoton. Do you think Inyoton style techniques could work on Madara?


----------



## Frosch (Mar 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Although Gai uses the 8th Gate, no one seems excited to read the chapter, because everyone knows its filled mostly with a useless flashback no one gives a FUCK about.



This.

Almost every damn chapter. We discover it's Obito? Let's waste the entire chapter with flashbacks, Obito is good now, hold the story, we need to recycle more kakashi gaiden panels!


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2014)

Due to the fact that a major Naruto/SJ spoiler website was shutdown, what are the odds we won't get a chapter until Tuesday on SJ alpha?


----------



## Shattering (Mar 12, 2014)

Hmm that's true, how will Kishimoto make Minato look worse in this chapter? the options are limittess!


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Due to the fact that a major Naruto/SJ spoiler website was shutdown, what are the odds we won't get a chapter until Tuesday on SJ alpha?




possibility

don't like


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 12, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Due to the fact that a major Naruto/SJ spoiler website was shutdown, what are the odds we won't get a chapter until Tuesday on SJ alpha?



Whenever they shut down a website, 5 more pop up anyway.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2014)

Not really worried about the chapter being late. I'm watching Macho Man beat the hell out of The Giant at Fall Brawl 96 on the WWE Network. 

I'm good. 



I will say this chapter will be 

- Gai going 8 Gates
- Small flashback
- Everyone's impressed with Gai and Gai does better than most of NF assumes
- Gai hits Madara with his final attack at the end


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Mar 12, 2014)

Boring to wait for the chapter


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not really worried about the chapter being late. I'm watching Macho Man beat the hell out of The Giant at Fall Brawl 96 on the WWE Network.
> 
> I'm good.



See if you can pull up the Fingerpoke of Doom


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2014)

I watch me some NHL highlights while waiting for the chapter and Champions league too...


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 12, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Hmm that's true, how will Kishimoto make Minato look worse in this chapter? the options are limittess!



0% I'd say, seeing as we just saw the WSJ cover and OP spoilers are already on mangabird.  I think everyone in the U.S. is just forgetting that daylight savings happened over the weekend so we'll get the chapter and hour later than we usually do.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> See if you can pull up the Fingerpoke of Doom



If I tried that I'm sure I'd get an error and it would shut down. 

I'm sure by the time this is done the chapter should be out. I don't think it'll be a crazy wait.


----------



## hokage94 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> 0% I'd say, seeing as we just saw the WSJ cover and OP spoilers are already on mangabird.  I think everyone in the U.S. is just forgetting that daylight savings happened over the weekend so we'll get the chapter and hour later than we usually do.



Damn, well said. I'm in the U.S. and I completely forgot. I literally said out loud "oooooh" Like damn I'm dumb.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 12, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> 0% I'd say, seeing as we just saw the WSJ cover and OP spoilers are already on mangabird.  I think everyone in the U.S. is just forgetting that daylight savings happened over the weekend so we'll get the chapter and hour later than we usually do.



Well im not sure if The East respects DST. I think Pika Mentioned it. But if we saw WSJ cover and its for the new issue. Then weshould expect a chapter at around 4-6ish like the good ole days.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Mar 12, 2014)

*Chapter 668: The man who brings death*
Kakashi: Gai, are you really going to use...
Lee: Gai-sensei!!!
Gai: Can't be helped, it's my burning youth!
Minato: The 8th gate... he's amazing to learn such a jutsu...
Madara: Heh... haven't seen anyone who knew the 8th gate since my battles with the senju... this will be interesting, but you don't have their life force. Wonder how long you'll last...
*Flashback*
Gai's master: Listen to me, Gai. You must never use the 8th gate.
Gai:But master, what if I have important people to protect?
Gai's master: *sigh* This jutsu can only kill, no, it completely negates life, existence, it's Death in the ultimate sense. 
Gai: !!!
Gai's master: You see now Gai... it's a jutsu that goes against nature, so promise me...
*end of flashback*
Madara: A jutsu wielded by the Sage, opposed to his ability to create... the senju's most forbiddedn technique... *smiles*
Gai: Sorry Itachi Master... release 8th Gate: GATE OF DEATH! (red steam explodes out of Gai)
Kakashi: Lee, Gaara, quickly, get out of the way!!!
(when the steam clears, Gai is in a huge crater)

end of chapter


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 12, 2014)

LOL Gai's hair is burning. Rest in peace.


----------



## Shattering (Mar 12, 2014)

Dissapointing design for 8th gates Gai, come on Kishi ??


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 12, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Well im not sure if The East respects DST. I think Pika Mentioned it. But if we saw WSJ cover and its for the new issue. Then weshould expect a chapter at around 4-6ish like the good ole days.



They don't which is why our time is now 1 hour than than them than it used to be, so assuming that everyone from Japan gives the raws to the providers at the same time that they usually do it'll seem like we got it an hour later.


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2014)

this means he will die now that he got into 8th gates.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2014)

looks like 3rd gates design


----------



## The Undying (Mar 12, 2014)

RIP in pieces Might Guy. A hero and real human bean.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai looks absolutely awesome... RIP


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 12, 2014)

raep tiem.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 12, 2014)

man those scans always look so much better than the cleaned versions.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

Not bad. Reminds me of Genryusai Yamamoto's Bankai a bit. But still looks cool.

Will and should look even better once Pierrot animates this with rightful quality animation.

What is Gai saying there?


----------



## Euraj (Mar 12, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Dissapointing design for 8th gates Gai, come on Kishi ??


I don't know... Shit looks terrifying to me. 

Were you hoping for a fluttering scarf and butterfly wings?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2014)

Actually the Databook said that the one who opens all 8 Gates has their life "in danger" but it doesn't exactly say that person dies. 

Gai can possibly survive this. 

I think he's going to die though, I mean it's a suicide attack. It would be weird if he survived. There's no point in him living after he does this. 

I also agree with whoever said the scans look a lot better than the manga cleaned.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a feeling that's just the initial firing-up stage. I suspect he might look different once it gets established.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh my god Gai, I don't think even you can take away the boredness of the manga ATM.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

I really hope he thinks about Kisame's death before he goes. He acknowledged and respected him for going out as he did, and he's essentially doing something similar here. Nice to see Kisame props.


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2014)

Where did you guys see the design? Is the chapter out already?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2014)

3rd gate..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Where did you guys see the design? Is the chapter out already?



Check the spoiler thread, a pic of Gai releasing the 8th Gate was posted.


----------



## Cord (Mar 12, 2014)

ch1p. 

Hmm. Advance R.I.P. to Gai?


----------



## KevKev (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't tell me he started using Eighth Gate in the end of the chapter.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 12, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Where did you guys see the design? Is the chapter out already?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2014)

Brandon Lee is happy


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 12, 2014)

R.I.P Gai. you was real


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 12, 2014)

lol his eyebrows are on fire


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 12, 2014)

The 8th Gate technique is the Flaming Eyebrows of Doom. :amazed


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 12, 2014)

Jus dnt wna see any flashbacks or fodder panels,,,,,
I wannt to see 8-gate Guy fighting on par with Madara,, that would be epic,,, and i predict  that kishi will use this,, to weaken madara,, thus allowing naruto/sasuke to deliver the finishing blow,,,, 
if guy manages to finish madara off himself that would be alrighht as well,,,, since that would mean an end to the war arc


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

Think his nostril hair will catch fire, too?


----------



## rac585 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> lol his eyebrows are on fire



no more bushy brows.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2014)

I predict only Gai and NO NARUTO OR SASUKE


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 12, 2014)

Super Saiyan Gai sensei


----------



## Bringer (Mar 12, 2014)

It's 3:15 AM and I have school in a few hours.

Hopefully the wait for the chapter is worth it


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai is awesome....pls kishi not ruin his character with sob flashback....


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Azula (Mar 12, 2014)

how much power will gai's kick/punch have?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2014)

I swear, it would be a good thing for not Naruto or Sasuke, but the alliance to defeat Madara.  Naruto and Sasuke have to fight each other and Orochimaru so it would be fitting.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm sorry but that shit looks hilarious. His fucking hair and eyebrows are on fire.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> how much power will gai's kick/punch have?



He will outright punch the Bijuu out of Madara.


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks guys! Next time will make sure to check Spoilers before asking questions! I hope we get the colour spread next chapter of Guy eight gates!


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai , what a fucking pro


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 12, 2014)

Guy > Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai must have the world's strongest eyebrows if he had to burn them off.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Guy > Naruto and Sasuke



correction

8 gates Gai > dead Naruto and dead Sasuke


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Guy > Naruto and Sasuke



The Naruto & Sasukes before there "deaths" yea i'd have to agree, although once they go through there "rebirth' those two will be on a completely different level.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2014)

The Gai's got the entire Alliance on his back. 

He's doing it alone.

Before death 8 Gated Gai is stronger than Naruto and Sasuke. 
After death Naruto and Sasuke would wax 8 Gated Gai.

Either way Gai's that dude right now. He's ready.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai's eyebrows > Madara


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

I looked up what he's saying and the stupid dictionary just says "type of astrology" for the name of the gates.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Guy > Naruto and Sasuke



nah, stop.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I looked up what he's saying and the stupid dictionary just says "type of astrology" for the name of the gates.



kai hachimontoniu no jin?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

^Noooo. 


I think he's saying "Fighter's Formation" or something of the like.

The "Open! Eight Gates..." is easy, but the rest of it doesn't make much sense for a non-Native speaker.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Guy > Naruto and Sasuke



Gai > Rikudou and Juubi....
only below to rikudou juubi jin


----------



## Amanda (Mar 12, 2014)

How long it usually takes from the spoiler release to the chapter release?


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 12, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke got soloed by pre-Jubi Mads. 

Guy faces Jubi mads and survives, and now he's beginning his counter attack.:ignoramus


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2014)

Damn though, i dont know if we are ready for such legendary manliness, last time someone achieved this level was Kamina from Gurren Laggan


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> How long it usually takes from the spoiler release to the chapter release?



They have nothing to do with each other usually. Few could be anywhere from half an hour to a few hours.


----------



## calimike (Mar 12, 2014)

Madara said "I've see somewhere" in previous chapter. Does that mean Gai's grandfather fight against Madara in past?


----------



## Azula (Mar 12, 2014)

If Madara should hide inside the black orb like obito 



and wait till gai's eight gate runs out, profit!


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2014)

Organic Dinosaur says "かい! 八門遁甲の陣!
Kai! Hachimon Tonkō no Jin!!!
Release! Eight Gates Released Formation!"


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 12, 2014)

*After The War*

Kakashi: I can't believe it. Your really breathing. You'r really lucky to be alive.
Gai:*Slow Thumbs up to kakashi*  Luck is a skill Baby.......
Lee & Ten Ten: GAI SENSEI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 12, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Damn though, i dont know if we are ready for such legendary manliness, last time someone achieved this level was Kamina from Gurren Laggan



Every char in Naruto is lightyears from being as GAR as anyone in TTGL.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 12, 2014)

So... wednesday chapters from now on?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

calimike said:


> Madara said "I've see somewhere" in previous chapter. Does that mean Gai's grandfather fight against Madara in past?



Gai attacked Madara all of probably twenty minutes ago. I doubt it's anything more, but it could be?


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 12, 2014)

Please no flashback. Give progress then leave off on this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Every char in Naruto is lightyears from being as GAR as anyone in TTGL.



Nobody in TTGL is "gar" 

gar, what such stupid term.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

Maybe this challenge will pick up Madara's battlelust up.

Calling it a night, will enjoy the chapter tomorrow.


----------



## 민찬영 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sick and tired of flashbacks.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 12, 2014)

y'all know kishi love dem flashbacks


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 12, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Nobody in TTGL is "gar"
> 
> gar, what such stupid term.


Pffft.  **


----------



## ch1p (Mar 12, 2014)

Regardless, if Gai dies, that's the 'two people from the Leaf will die' quota.

I still have hope he won't die though.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2014)

Pretty sure me and Pika just trolled the spoiler thread with the obvious


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Every char in Naruto is lightyears from being as GAR as anyone in TTGL.



Bro what ? Have some respect, I'll leave this here


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Regardless, if Gai dies, that's the 'two people from the Leaf will die' quota.
> 
> I still have hope he won't die though.


Itachi and Neji are still from the leaf.:ignoramus


----------



## Fiona (Mar 12, 2014)

Flashbacks are basically Oxygen to Kishi. 

He needs them in order to live.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Itachi and Neji are still from the leaf.:ignoramus



Itachi was dead wat before Kishi did that comment.

I am counting Neji on that quota as well. It's done. If the status quo doesn't change, Kakashi might survive this war. Holy shit, that gives me life.


----------



## Abz (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai's eyebrow are on fire!!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Pretty sure me and Pika just trolled the spoiler thread with the obvious



People asked. And I learned a new word from it. 

I don't think posting it again was necessary.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 12, 2014)

Night Elephant, used against fodder like 7 swordsman, the fat guy survived it. It's failing next chap.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow that was actually a good flashback!


----------



## 민찬영 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's out.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 12, 2014)

So basically nothing happened this chapter and we are at the same point as we were one week ago 
As far as i love team Gai, this chapter is 0/10. What a trash...


----------



## WT (Mar 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow that was actually a good flashback!



Thought it was okay. Not gr8


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2014)

mostly flashbacks.
But the Rinnegan can see pressure points?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

White Tiger said:


> Thought it was okay. Not gr8



I had low expectations. I thought it was cute. And there was a joke about the mustachioed 40-year-old genin hidden in there. 

Jad or some other Gaibro should make a thread for it.


----------



## Norngpinky (Mar 12, 2014)

There is no poll? I thought this was a great chapter, flashback and all ;( 

Just waiting for the inevitable now ;(


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2014)

Ahmmmmmm! WTF?

I don't mean to whine but, Bogus absolutely bogus. Sooooo cheeesy! God Damn Kishi.....


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't think Guy is going to die, or rather stay dead. Either Kurama's chakra will save him or Obito will Rinne Tensei everyone.


----------



## ZakutoUchiha (Mar 12, 2014)

Basically as I suspected we got a ton of flashbacks of Guy's early life. However atleast I'm glad I got something out of it.

Might "Dai" who is Guy's father is the original 'creator' of the Eight Inner Gates and which he of course passed it one to his son. Guy perfected this technique and in his own way made it much more powerful in my opinion. Like most of the characters in. Naruto, Guy started off with a dramatic sob story that makes you want to shed a tear. 

Seems like his Dad helped convinced him to always lighten up and never give up, also from the looks of things it seems his father died from doing exactly what Guy is doing now, going into the Eigth Gate.

We might get one or two more flashbacks but basically I'm pretty sure this is the end of Might Guy.

Opinions/Arguements?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 12, 2014)

fucking flashbacks

no kishi just because you've slapped yet another flashback that doesn't make me care more about the characters you've neglected for so long


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2014)

No 669 prediction thread yet? Yikes.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 12, 2014)

So this chapter i only got 1 page....

Milking the story to death....


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 12, 2014)

The flashback was actually nice. Chapter was still meh, but at least it wasn't awful.


----------



## Sin3dd (Mar 12, 2014)

Chapter 668: The Beginning of the Red Spring
I expected Gai to use the Final Gate, but instead we get boring flashbacks with him and his father. He could have showed this earlier...
Kishimoto, always connected to the past...A bit too much!
At least we get to see who is Gai's father...Might Dai.
Rember Raiga, one of the members of the Seven Shinobi Swordsmen? Well, he makes his debut in manga (he only appeared in Anime). And it's not only Raiga cuz another Seven Shinobi Swordsmen member makes his debut, but we don't know his name...


----------



## Doge (Mar 12, 2014)

It would be interesting if flashbacks mattered since unfortunately Gai is going to either die or fail.  Ending Madara right now doesn't make sense.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Mar 12, 2014)

Why did Gai's dad say Gai couldn't use ninjutsu or genjutsu when he can use the summoning technique?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 12, 2014)

^ Gai learned to use ninjutsu and genjutsu only later. His dad though he won't learn it, and concentrated on his taijutsu.


----------



## Rai (Mar 13, 2014)

Dai...


----------



## takL (Mar 14, 2014)

the moral of this chap
[YOUTUBE]pFfIEqiJMcc[/YOUTUBE]

Guy the leaf


----------



## Cloudane (Mar 14, 2014)

It's been a while since I was moved to tears by this story.  Good work!  

The best-written Gai has ever been (imo) is on his death.  The irony.


----------

